# Would you do amniocentesis if Panorama test results are normal?



## Diana3

Hi, I'm 42 and currently 15 weeks pregnant with my first child. I am in good health and look/feel younger than my age. I had the Panorama screening test done and the results came back low risk for everything it screens for. The NT scan and fist trimester blood work was also normal. But, based on my age alone, the perinatologist doctor recommended the amnio because it's a diagnostic test and it tests for more chromosomal abnormalities than the Panorama screen. I have an appointment for my 2nd trimester ultrasound and the amnio in a week, but I am SO anxious. I had one miscarriage before (don't know the reason), and I am already attached to this baby so I don't want to lose it. Does anyone know if false negatives from Panorama test are common? Did any of you go ahead with the amnio despite good results from Panorama (or a similar test) and NT scan? I seriously wish I were 34, then I wouldn't have this dilemma at all.


----------



## Driving280

I did. Clear maternit21. At first we were not going to do it but then at the 20 week scan, we saw a something troubling in the baby's brain. Then we had the amnio done. It was quick, painless and we had results in a couple days. Was glad for the peace of mind


----------



## hobbnob

Are they recommending this based on your age alone or do you have other risk factors?

If it is for age alone, I would not have an amnio. Chances are very likely that your baby is fine. Better chance that it is fine than not, even at your age, so why take the risks with an amnio.


----------



## hollyw79

I personally would not unless there was some cause for concern. :hugs:


----------



## Diana3

Thanks so much for the replies ladies. Yes, the perinatologist is recommending the amnio based on age alone, since all my bloodwork and Panorama test results were very good. She said the Panorama only screens for a very limited number of things and the amnio is diagnostic and tests for much more. I am very torn about it. I am also supposed to have the second trimester scan at the same visit, so I guess I can always decline the amnio at the last moment if everything looks good on the ultrasound..


----------



## hobbnob

Diana3 said:


> She said the Panorama only screens for a very limited number of things and the amnio is diagnostic and tests for much more.

It is true that the panorama test only screens for 3 trisomies, I think, and of course there could be lots of other things wrong with baby. It probably depends on what you want to do with that information. I am 40, I'll be 41 when this baby is born, but I am just trusting that things are fine since most likely they are. If you are worried and want piece of mind, then you should have the amnio. Just ask about all risks, because when I asked about that, the risks are more than just miscarriage. Amnios can cause some birth defects (I think that is if it is done too soon in the pregnancy though). I didn't know this, but asked and one of the genetic counselors told me this. Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## BlingyGal

I'm 37 and pregnant with my first. I'll be 38 when I give birth.

I would not do an amnio based on age alone. There is risk with amnios and you already tested as low risk. As a previous poster said, sometimes you just have to trust that everything will be okay.


----------



## madseasons

I had the MaterniT21 and the test for Neural tube defects, both were negitive, and I knew that if there were issues I probably would just wait till birth. Amnio's are just too risky for me especially after already having negitive results. Nothing is really 100% until baby is born anyways!

GL! 

Dee


----------



## Jenny Bean

I am scared of the risks involved in amnio.

I wouldn't do it unless further testing is required.


----------



## Scout

I was 45 when I got pregnant (total surprise and shock as I had long ago quit trying for a baby) and 46 at delivery. Based on age alone my risk was 1:11 for trisomies 13, 18 and 1:17 for trisomy 21. I did the MaterniT21 and it came back clear. My perinatologist didn't recommend an amnio at that point. The genetic counselor did tell me that baby could have other issues that weren't tested for but those are typically less severe. My 20 week scan was good. Baby is now 18 months and besides having jaundice from being born 5 weeks early, she has been healthy with no issues. I really don't see the need of an amnio based on age alone. However, everyone and their reasoning is so different, I think it's important that you do what you feel is best for you and baby. Good luck and congratulations on your little one!!


----------



## tulip1975

I had a Harmony test and AFP test. If either if those or my 20-week scan had come back troubling, I would have done the amnio. Otherwise, I'm good without it.


----------



## Diana3

Hi again ladies! Thank you for all the responses. Hope everyone is doing well. Just to update, I did have the amnio after my perinatologist talked me into it stating statistics and the fact that false negatives from prenatal screening tests do happen. The procedure itself didn't hurt too much, but as others mentioned, felt strange. I opted not to even see the needle or look at the screen while it was happening, just closed my eyes and held my husband's hand. Afterwards I had some pain in my lower abdomen and some amniotic fluid leaking for about 4 days. That was really scary and made me feel so awful, guilty, and regretful about going through with the amnio. Thankfully, my OB-GYN checked me out and the baby was fine and there was plenty of amniotic fluid in my uterus, but I had to stay home and rest for a few more days and not walk around or lift anything. I got the FISH results a couple days later and they were normal. Then had to wait 4 LOOONG weeks for the final results, which was nerve wracking! I was going out of my mind why they're taking so long, but the perinatologist said it happens. Finally, I received a call after 4 weeks and the final results were normal as well. What a relief! 

So, I would say to anyone reading this and considering the amnio, it is definitely NOT such a walk in the park as it may be portrayed for everyone. I am happy that I got good results and now can relax somewhat, but the stress and fear I went through when my fluid was leaking for a few days after were horrible! And then the 4-week wait for the full results, when it was supposed to take about 2 weeks. And I definitely recommend taking at least 3-4 days off of work and resting after having the amnio. I am very disappointed in the perinatologist who told me to just rest for one day and "no sex for 24 hours." 24 hours is definitely NOT enough time to heal after this invasive procedure. It's better to take a few days and be on the safe side. I could barely walk for a few days, between the pain in the lower abdomen and the leaking of fluid. Anyway, all the best with your pregnancy everyone and Happy 2015!


----------



## J22

I can only imagine how scary and stressful that must have been for you. I´m so glad to hear the results came back normal. I hope you can now relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy :flower:


----------



## Diana3

J22 said:


> I can only imagine how scary and stressful that must have been for you. I´m so glad to hear the results came back normal. I hope you can now relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy :flower:

Thank you so much J22! I hope your pregnancy is going well too :)


----------



## rainbow1983

Dear Diana, thank you so much for the post. I need your thoughts on my situationi am 32 yo and my results for the First Trimester screen came back "high risk" for Down Syndrome that means i had 1 "chance on 214" (when you are under 300 they put you in increased risk) My ultrasound were normal.Then i did the Panorama, it came back normal like my other ultrasound.When i went to my ob he told me ;"if you want to be 100% do the amnio" but i thought it was not reasonable considering my result . So i didn't do it and now it's too late. I can't describe my anxiety level, it makes me suffer so much.Everybody told me not too worry but they don't know what it is. Do you think i did a huge a huge mistake not doing the amnio considering my results? i have now an obsession with down.Im due in June and i just want to enjoy my pregnancyhelp










Diana3 said:


> Hi again ladies! Thank you for all the responses. Hope everyone is doing well. Just to update, I did have the amnio after my perinatologist talked me into it stating statistics and the fact that false negatives from prenatal screening tests do happen. The procedure itself didn't hurt too much, but as others mentioned, felt strange. I opted not to even see the needle or look at the screen while it was happening, just closed my eyes and held my husband's hand. Afterwards I had some pain in my lower abdomen and some amniotic fluid leaking for about 4 days. That was really scary and made me feel so awful, guilty, and regretful about going through with the amnio. Thankfully, my OB-GYN checked me out and the baby was fine and there was plenty of amniotic fluid in my uterus, but I had to stay home and rest for a few more days and not walk around or lift anything. I got the FISH results a couple days later and they were normal. Then had to wait 4 LOOONG weeks for the final results, which was nerve wracking! I was going out of my mind why they're taking so long, but the perinatologist said it happens. Finally, I received a call after 4 weeks and the final results were normal as well. What a relief!
> 
> So, I would say to anyone reading this and considering the amnio, it is definitely NOT such a walk in the park as it may be portrayed for everyone. I am happy that I got good results and now can relax somewhat, but the stress and fear I went through when my fluid was leaking for a few days after were horrible! And then the 4-week wait for the full results, when it was supposed to take about 2 weeks. And I definitely recommend taking at least 3-4 days off of work and resting after having the amnio. I am very disappointed in the perinatologist who told me to just rest for one day and "no sex for 24 hours." 24 hours is definitely NOT enough time to heal after this invasive procedure. It's better to take a few days and be on the safe side. I could barely walk for a few days, between the pain in the lower abdomen and the leaking of fluid. Anyway, all the best with your pregnancy everyone and Happy 2015!


----------



## J22

Hi Rainbow,

Have you had your 20 week anomoly scan yet? I don´t know if they do things differently where you are but I know here that at that scan the gyno looks very closely at the babies development of limbs, organs and nasal structure etc and would also be able to pick things up then and there if they thought there was any risk. I´m not too well informed, but it could be worth you discussing this with your midwife/doc. x


----------



## Willow01

Rainbow I was just wondering how you got on?


----------



## Diana3

rainbow1983 said:


> Dear Diana, thank you so much for the post. I need your thoughts on my situationi am 32 yo and my results for the First Trimester screen came back "high risk" for Down Syndrome that means i had 1 "chance on 214" (when you are under 300 they put you in increased risk) My ultrasound were normal.Then i did the Panorama, it came back normal like my other ultrasound.When i went to my ob he told me ;"if you want to be 100% do the amnio" but i thought it was not reasonable considering my result . So i didn't do it and now it's too late. I can't describe my anxiety level, it makes me suffer so much.Everybody told me not too worry but they don't know what it is. Do you think i did a huge a huge mistake not doing the amnio considering my results? i have now an obsession with down.Im due in June and i just want to enjoy my pregnancyhelp/QUOTE]
> 
> Hi Rainbow, sorry I have not been on this board in a few months. Your ultrasound results were normal and so was the Panorama, so from the two combined, everything points to your baby developing completely normally! False positives are MUCH more common with the Panorama than false negatives. But you got good results from both the Panorama AND the ultrasound, and hopefully from the 20-week anatomy scan as well. I hope you're able to relax and enjoy your pregnancy!


----------

